# Your baby...my devil



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Sunny and lemon have 2 girls They are 35 and 34 days old.
They still get feeds from the parents and I recently put them in the aviary and when I approach they coward and they shrink twice their size and they make crying sounds
Marshmallow never acted like this because he was the first baby and the parents didn't feed him often so I had to help once a day but now in their second clutch they where more experienced so now they fully fed them and I hardly handled them
I trained marshmallow to love me when I put my finger and made him step up to get millet gradually he would fly to me
But they hardly eat millet and they are not as interested. Maybe because their parents still feed them
They do eat millet but they won't move for it! They only get it when I put it in front of them.
How can I stop this and make them as loving as marshmallow 
I could tame them if they are addicted to millet


----------



## parrotparadise (May 5, 2013)

it may just take a little longer for them to accept food bribery because they still get food from their parents because it will be harder until your the number 1 food source to them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That makes sense
Just, the way they are acting now seems like they will never be tamed 
Do you think I can bring him inside and give them scratches and millet "against their will" :lol:
Or should I just wait till they eat on their own and finally love millet and...me


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

i handled my chicks as much as I could I had one bitey one who would run away literally and one that was always scared both are better now because I just held them talked nice and pet them....My youngest is awesome very tame i can poke my finger through the cage bars and pet her any time....They are 7 weeks almost 8 now


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The oldest can bite really hard
I didn't really hurt but got a baby I was like an adult!
But he only but when I gave her scratches by force 
They are getting better i hope they will be like marshmallow


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Did you ever feel a babies bite...
I took one of the babies indoors to start taming
Their bites KILL It feels like an adults
When can I trim their wings.they can fly like an expert
To be honest I want to find the babies a new home


----------



## parrotparadise (May 5, 2013)

yes they can bite very hard when they want to :s i would just keep doing as you do with the others, it can take a very long time sometimes to gain their trust. they will eventually come around, and will then be easier to sell if you still want to sell them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No! I am keeping them...I am in love with them and they have this unique mustard color 
And they are both lutino pearl 

The problem is that they are flighted I took one of them to my room and she kept flying around the room landing on a hight spot.so when I got up their she would make a lap or two and land on somewhere eles. Then when I got their she would fly to the first spot 

So I desided to quickly grab her and when I did she made this loud scream exactly like her moms(when I put the birds in the avairy the mom would want to leave the breeding cage so when I toweled her she screamed and the babies heard)
So after that scream she bit me SOO hard that I got a few scratches and she drew blood
So I HAD to clip her


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you handled them every day in the nest they would be tamer. At this point, I would act like they were a new pair of birds and use our taming and bonding sticky.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like it's going to take some time.. Good luck, I'm sure they'll love you eventually.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, I wouldn't be surprised that they're biting you when you're doing something by force that they don't want you to do....


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

P.s., could you take some pics of the babies? Would love to see them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try offering them formula at this point...you can still co-parent and they'll see you as a source of food. Force grabbing them will not make them tame and forcing scritches on them will not make them tame. Try offering the formula on a spoon. I think you moved to the aviary a little early, you could've still worked on taming them before doing that. And clipping a baby is NEVER a good idea. They need to have a couple weeks to learn to fly first. Now you have put that baby at a disadvantage, especially since its in an aviary.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I handfed the older one but she didn't really want it but she ate some
Then I handfed the younger one and she ate a lot.did you see you fast she got used to the syringe 

But while I was feeding it the baby escaped from the towel and flew up to the highest curtain and she's not coming down and I can't come up
What should I do


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to zoom in to get this photo








She was there for 10 minutes


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why are you hand feeding using a syringe? Roxy suggested a spoon because there is less danger of aspiration, especially considering that these are older birds. Have you been taught by an experienced hand feeder to use a syringe safely, and would you be able to obtain vet care immediately if you aspirated a baby?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Switch to a spoon..hand feeding with a syringe is unnecessary at this age and is dangerous at any age. 

Also, I second Roxy that babies need to MASTER flying before clipping!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I never really knew that
Thank you for letting me know. But I fed the baby on her right side(which is my left l)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Baruch said:


> I had to zoom in to get this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cute lol, which 'tiel is this?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's one of the babies:lol:
Just for you


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg! Wow, they have grown so well! I WANT her!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I would love to give her to you but I live in Miami beach
If only we where closer


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Miami beach, that's so awesome, I'm jealous 

That's okay, you enjoy your babies, does the other one look like this too? Are you planning on selling them or keeping them?

Sorry for all the questions, lutinos make me excited <_<


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol here is the other one








My Little grandma. They both look exactly the same
I can't tell who is older. Yes I am keeping them but its all yours if you come here or I go there


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg soooo adorable.

That's a very tempting offer, maybe I'll move to Miami :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, how old are these babies? I'm wondering what my new baby will look like when I get him/her


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Right now the older one is 44 days old and the younger one Is 43 days old


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How many weeks is that :lol:

Have you found names for them yet?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The older one turned 6 weeks yesterday and today the younger one turned that

It's SOO hard to tell the difference between the two:blush:
I just figured out names! Older one is munch and younger one is mango


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, cute! So my new baby will be a week older than these two when I get him/her 

Those are nice names, aren't MeanneyFids lovebirds called that too?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol:lol: that's where I got the names from--they inspired me


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Copycat :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha so true!


----------

